# Neue Festplatte klickt manchmal



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin!

Ich habe mir mal eine neue Festplatte (Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB SATA II)gegönnt.
Leider klickt diese in unregelmäßigen abständen entweder
beim Dateizugriff, oder beim Schreiben.
Ich habe das Klicken einmal aufgenommen, wäre nett wenn sich jemand
dieses malanhören könnnte, da ich den Verdacht habe, dass sie evtl defekt ist.
Das Klicken hört ihr auf der Audiodatei so kurz nach den ersten 10 Sekunden.
Leider ist die Datei sehr leise aufgenommen, ihr müsst eure Boxen schon etwas lauter machen.
Vielen Dank euch schonmal!
Link:
http://www.dateihoster.de/de/file/4684/klicken2-mp3.html

Und entschuldigt bitte den Fehler in der Überschrift...


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Pack die Festplatte nicht so voll. Bei mir hat es geholfen. Hatte ähnliche Klickgeräusche.


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Die Festplatte ist so gut wie leer( zu 80%) , da sie ja neu ist.


----------



## MrMorse (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Ist das die Platte aus deiner Signatur? 
"Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 160GB SATA II (ST3160812AS)"

Das Klicken ist nicht normal, aber auch IMHO nicht bedenklich.
Und ist es eine Seagate, die hat lange Garantiezeit.


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Ist das die Platte aus deiner Signatur?
> "Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 160GB SATA II (ST3160812AS)"
> 
> Das Klicken ist nicht normal, aber auch IMHO nicht bedenklich.
> Und ist es eine Seagate, die hat lange Garantiezeit.




Nee, ist eine Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB. Werd ich gleich mal in der Sig.  ergänzen.
Solche Geräusche kenne ich eigentlich nicht von Festplatten...


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

hast du schon mal nach fehlern gesucht z.b.: mit hdtune oder speedfan das siehst du ja ob deine werte bedenklich sin und ob deine platte kurz vor dem abschuss steht


----------



## MrMorse (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

@Textor
Schaue mal hier: Klick

Es wird nicht helfen, aber Lesen schadet nicht.


----------



## MrMorse (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*



pcfreak_T92 schrieb:


> hast du schon mal nach fehlern gesucht z.b.: mit hdtune oder speedfan das siehst du ja ob deine werte bedenklich sin und ob deine platte kurz vor dem abschuss steht



Da eignen sich die Hersteller-eigenen Tools wohl besser zu...


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Getestet habe ich die Platte gestern mit dem Tool von Western Digital.
Dauerte ungefähr 2 Stunden. Laut tool ist alles in Ordnung. 
Aber woher kann das Klicken kommen? Es muss doch der Lesekopf sein,
da es sonst außer den Scheiben keine beweglichen Teile gibt.
Ergo muss er doch irgendwo gegenhauen, oder? Ach ich finds eigenartig.


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Mit HD-Tune kann ich die Daten der Western Digital nicht auslesen. Bei der Seagate klappts. ????


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Jetzt kopiere ich gerade Daten von der Seagate auf die WD. Mit unglaublichen 22.1MB/s??
Schafft der Controller nicht mehr?


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Hast du mal nen Scan gemacht? Solche Klackergeräusche stammen meist von  den Köpfen der Platte. Ich hatte eine Samsung, bei der das auftrat, allerdings nur im hinteren Teil der Platte (letzte ca 80GB unter windows), ansonsten war sie ruhig. Habs das geräusch dann aufgenommen und beim Händler (in dem Fall Mindfactory) ins Supportforum gestellt. Die rieten mir dann die Platte einzuschicken, sie wurde ausgetauscht.

Aber das liegt im Ermessen des Verkäufers, prinzipiell ist die Platte ja erst mangelhaft, wenn Sektoren hinüber sind oder sie ganz ausfällt. Solange sie nur Geräusche macht, kann der Verkäufer den Umtausch auch verweigern, denk ich mal.


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Ja, der Scan etc. waren ohne Befund. Mich macht die Sache nur etwas nervös, da ich nicht weiß ob nun alles in Ordnung oder ob sie in irgendeiner Weise defekt ist.
Wie schon geschrieben, Klickgeräusche kenne ich nur von defekten Platten.


----------



## klefreak (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

22mb datenübertragung ist nicht viel, schau mal im gerätemanager ob der übertragungsmodus stimmt (DMA/PIO) oder ob der chache aktiviert ist
lg klemens

HD TACH für einen Speed test probiern ?


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

HD Tach mag mein Vista nicht..  Gibts da was anderes außer HD -Tach und Hd Tune?


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Doch geht im Kompatibilitätsmodus. Ergebnisse Poste ich dann gleich.


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Liegt wohl nicht an den Festplatten. Das mit dem langsamen kopieren liegt an Vista-Das soll mit dem Service Pack 1 behoben werden. HD Tach sieht sowit gut aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Ich habe hier 3 von den Platten und das klickt nichts. Vielleicht doch die Platte?


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Ich meinte das mit dem langsamen kopieren liegt an Vista.

Und wenn Du schreibst, dass bei Dir nichts klickt, und das bei 3 Platten, werd ich die Platte wohl umtauschen.


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

Kann nicht verkehrt sein


----------



## Textor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Festplatte klickt manchmal*

So ich hab jetzt erstmal ne EMAil zum Support geschickt, mit der Aufnahme
vom Klicken. Mal sehen, was die dazu sagen.
Ansonsten lasse ich gerade HD-Tune 2.53 laufen. Leider ist das Programm 
anscheinend zu alt (vom September 07), dass es die WD nicht korrekt erkennt und damit auslesen kann. Aber der Scan funktioniert.


----------



## Textor (21. Januar 2008)

Hab die Platte jetzt mal eingeschickt.
Werde dann später mal posten, wie es weitergeht.

//Edit:
Festplatte wurde vom Händler ausgetauscht. Kommt wohl demnächst per Post zurück.
Finde ich sehr kulant, vor allem, weil das WD-Tool keine Fehler angezeigt hatte.


----------

